# Got something different than expected from AAA



## vanole (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been using the AAA campground books for about 6 years along with my couple year old Trailer Life Directory.  I ordered a new campground directory from AAA (Kendall Office in Miami) the other day for the Southern Region for my upcoming trip home.  Was surprised to receive the new directory and that AAA teamed up with Woodalls.

So I guess the bottom line is that if you are a AAA member don't pay for a new Woodalls Directory when AAA will provide it gratis if you are a AAA member.  Remember the AAA variant is by region so its not as big as a darn phonebook but if you order all regions guess it would be identical.

Here is a link    http://roundround.info/new-woodall’saaa-official-campground-guides-now-available/

Jeff


----------



## ejdixon (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that info, vanole.


----------



## TracyPortner (Apr 18, 2012)

good ideas and tips now i have an idea to guides around the world :triumphant:


----------



## ejdixon (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, vanole. That's really gonna save me some money.


----------

